# ACS 261313 (Software Engineer)



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Every one,

I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.

Time line:

Applied online: 20th-August-2010
Case Finalized: 8th Oct 2010
Result Received(by post): 15th Oct 2010

Thanks a lot for all your support.

Now I am preparing for IELTS and waiting for Victorian state to declare their SOL. 

Thanks,
Rehman


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations on getting a positive skills assessment....that's the difficult bit over and done with.

Good luck with the IELTS.....there's lots of info on the forum so have a search and see what you can find.

Dolly


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

*Congratulations!!!*



rmansoor said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for the positive assessment. Best of luck for IELTS. I am also waiting for the same 261313 (I hope they won't change it) code, I applied on 25-Aug and Registered Post Number is mentioned since last 4 days, but status of my application changed to 'case finalized' today. I have already appeared in IELTS on 9th Oct, result will be available on 22nd, lets hope for the best. Did you get your letter from traditional Postman? I think I should make Dosti with my Dakiya if that is the case.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Congratulations on getting a positive skills assessment....that's the difficult bit over and done with.
> 
> Good luck with the IELTS.....there's lots of info on the forum so have a search and see what you can find.
> 
> Dolly


What is the processing time for state sponsorship application (software Engineer 261313 ) Victoria ? Also please let me know about other territories.


Regards!


----------



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

Congratulations on your positive assessment! Can you share with us some of your duties and responsibilities that you included in your ACS application?

Thanks!

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## shafqaatpk (Jun 26, 2011)

*Acs*

I am System Administrator and thinking for skill assesment at ACS so do you think i would qualify because JD's are much similar to Software Engineer.
Thanks.
Shafqaat Khan


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

shafqaatpk said:


> I am System Administrator and thinking for skill assesment at ACS so do you think i would qualify because JD's are much similar to Software Engineer.
> Thanks.
> Shafqaat Khan



check this link and compare your duties.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


----------



## martinlweis (Jun 26, 2011)

congratulation buddy.... thats quite impressive


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

rmansoor said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can u plz kindly tell me where did you get your educational documents attested as you know we have notary public, foreign affairs office,, but i am confused which attestation is accepted by Acs


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

Faani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u plz kindly tell me where did you get your educational documents attested as you know we have notary public, foreign affairs office,, but i am confused which attestation is accepted by Acs[/QU
> 
> Public notary is acceptable, If you are in Karachi then go to Civic Center..


----------



## Prabhs (Jul 31, 2014)

*Congrats!*



rmansoor said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


Hey Mansoor,

Congrats on getting positive skill Assessment, Can you please take some time to list the documents you've uploaded for your assessment.
1. Can you please list the documents that you've uploaded for your academics and your employment?
2. Was there any particular format that where you've had mentioned the JD's related to 261313?

Thanks

Prabhs


----------



## bsshivaleela (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi,

Congratulations and all the best for your future procedures.
I am also applying under software engineer category.
Could you please share the job desc document, so that it would be very helpful for me to prepare the document soon.


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

*Software Engineer JD*

Can You please share the Job Description of Software Engineer


----------

